# PRESS RELEASE:*Two Army Special Operations Soldiers killed in Iraq



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 8, 2007)

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service,*July 8, 2007) — Two Army Special Operations Soldiers were killed July 5 in an IED attack while conducting a patrol during combat operations in Baghdad, Iraq.Sgt. Keith A. Kline, 24, a signal support systems specialist, and Maj. James M. Ahearn, 43, a civil affairs officer, died from wounds sustained during the attack. Both Soldiers were assigned to the 96th Civil Affairs Battalion, 95th Civil Affairs Brigade (Airborne).

More...


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 8, 2007)

RIP warriors, and thank you for all you have done


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 8, 2007)

Rest in Peace Sgt. Keith A. Kline and Major James M. Ahearn, my thoughts and prayers are with your family and Brothers.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 8, 2007)

RIP


----------



## tova (Jul 8, 2007)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Sigi (Jul 8, 2007)

Damn.

RIP Soldiers.


----------



## Roycroft201 (Jul 8, 2007)

Rest in peace.  Prayers out to their families and brothers in arms.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 8, 2007)

RIP.


----------



## jewheath16 (Jul 9, 2007)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## SR-25 (Jul 9, 2007)

Rest in Peace soldiers


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 9, 2007)

RIP  Prayers out to your families and brothers in arms.

LL


----------



## Typhoon (Jul 10, 2007)

RIP Major Ahearn and Sgt. Kline. My thoughts and prayers out to the 95th Civil Affairs Brigade; and the friends and families of the men back at home.


----------



## AWP (Jul 10, 2007)

Blue Skies, Soldiers.


----------

